# Front Liscence Plate



## porterusaf (Jan 9, 2007)

So I love in the great state of Virginia and am required (from what I'm told) to have the front liscence plate. One problem, my GTO does not have the liscence plate mount. So here's my question....

Can I get the mount put on at the dealership? How much? How bad does it look? And do they have to drill holes? (Can I get them removed?)

I might just try and push it and not get the vehicle registered till I go to Indiana (my home of residence)... But that'd be pushing it...


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Dude, I am required in wisconsin to have it on. I took it off a day after I got the car. It looks horrible! Don't give in, it's been a year and I havent been pulled over.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*If you purchased the car in VA and it is registered there the dealership should have had it on for you at purchase.

It's up to them to put it on. If it is not on and you plan on registering it in your state that does not require it, I'd do it now to avoid any kind of problems. To get a license plate you'll probably need to go the DMV or a service provider. I don't think you can get a license plate on line, you'll get a temporary plate first.

You don't want one on. It looks like $hit. The bumper should have been designed to have a plate on it so it wouldn't look so out of place.

2 holes in the bumper will have to be drilled. You don't want that.*


----------



## sparky (Dec 24, 2006)

*ugly*

live in new york went to pick up 06 gto and dealer wouldn,t put it on unless i told him to it is butt ugly,but also the law here but its worth a ticket to keep it off.


----------



## Rustybronco (Nov 10, 2006)

The mount should have come with the car. Mine was and is still in the trunk. Don't need no stinking front plate in OK.:cool


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

TX requires a front plate, but haven't had one in 25 years, and never a problem. Nobody checks that you have one in place. Here, you need to get the vehicle inspected BEFORE you can register it, so the only thing you can have is a temporary plate anyway. When you buy a new car out of state, and you register it with an MSO (like I did), no need for inspection. Take care.
JC


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

do like me put the license plate behind the seat. If a cop pulls you over tell him it fell off your dash while driving so u dropped it back there till you get home and put it back on your dash. It is legal to put it on your dash to be viewed threw your front windshield.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Tell the cops "Its a GTO, no one EVER sees the front of the car, only the rear.":cool


----------



## chevylover (Jan 3, 2005)

I was always told that if your car has a front plate holder you have to run it. 
If the front plate holder wasn't installed by the dealer before you bought it you couldn't be made to put one on. Your pretty much defacing your car there by lowering it's overall value.
When my wife bought her Hemi Charger I was upset that the dealer had already installed one on the front.
I make it a habit when I order a new car to have them not drill any holes or put any dealer decals on the car.


----------



## Devil (Mar 27, 2005)

I have the front SAP on my car. I didn't have them drill into it so I do have to have the front plate on so what I did was, use (2) zip ties and drill a hole in the license plate one on each side in the middle edge and I folded the plate evenly on the top and bottom so it would fit into the SAP bumper where the grill goes horizontal. Hope that makes sense. I used a rubber backing on the back of the plate to avoid scratching.


----------



## batsallover (Jan 1, 2007)

I told my dealer not to put it on and the salesman made sure by giving me the bracket and leaving the note in bold to leave it off. :lol: Of course I had to sign the instruction to release the dealer from any liability. :lol:


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Mine had it on when I picked it up, butt ugly... I took it off and low and behold there were five, count them (5) holes in my bumper. I got the SAP front facia and had the holes filled in when they painted and installed the front facia. Looks much cleaner now. I live in TX. and haven't had any problems in almost 2 yrs.

Good Luck,

Chris


----------

